# New Guy, New Bike



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

New to road riding and forum as well. 
Picked up a 2012 Masi Carbon Evoluzione 105 last week. Put on about 80 miles since I got it. I have to say, it's quite a different experience from my MTB ventures. This thing is awesome. Power to ground and resulting forward movement is amazing. Still tweaking fitting, etc. 
Lots of good info on site.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Nice. What's holding it up?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Very nice. Two tweaks I would suggest trying -

1. Level the saddle or have a very slight nose-down tilt - <1/4".
2. Level the bars/brake hoods so that the top of the bars and hoods are as level as you can get them which will make the end of the bars point towards the rear hub.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Very nice. Two tweaks I would suggest trying -
> 
> 1. Level the saddle or have a very slight nose-down tilt - <1/4".
> 2. Level the bars/brake hoods so that the top of the bars and hoods are as level as you can get them which will make the end of the bars point towards the rear hub.


A couple of thoughts on this...

First, pics and angles they're taken can deceive, so what looks level or tilted may not be. Second, fit being individual, I think it's best for a cyclist to work with the fitter on tweaks. There's a wealth of knowledge on this forum, but there's a limit to what we can offer in the way of specifics over the internet. 

Also, in the absence of discomfort, IMO there's no reason for tweaks at this point in time. Get some saddle time in, build fitness and your fit will evolve. If problems crop up during that time, then by all means visit your LBS fitter. 

BTW, FWIW my bars are shaped similarly to yours and I have them angled almost the same (as are the hoods). My saddle is tilted very slightly up. Not suggesting these adjustments/ settings work for everyone, but rather, offering them as examples of how individual fit can be.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

Pic is taken basically right out of the box. I've since adjusted my seat height, position, etc. to where I really like it. I've got 1,000's of miles on my MTB so I know what feels right, and what delivers pain. 
I do need some help with the bars and hood/shifter/brake assy. I'm feeling the stem is about 20-30mm too long. As I feel I'm reaching to hit that sweet spot on hoods, therefore increasing weight on my hands. That, I need to work on as well as accept any advise thrown my way.
Thanks. 

BTW, it's basically just a 12" ruler wedged under BB, tightened the brake down and hit a sweet balance point. And strategic camera angle to hide it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Now that you've told me what to look for, I found it.

Nice!

And, nice bike.

I'm with Mike T. on starting handlebar position - level across the top is a good place to be, IME. Season to taste from there. I also think current fashion is for waaay too much saddle-to-bars drop. But IME, matching that to your mountain bike is a good place to start.

20-30mm is a big change in stem length. I feel like road bikes get a little weird with shorter than a 90mm stem. What's on there now?


----------



## RonB94GT (Sep 10, 2011)

Good looking bike


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

That is a beautiful bike. I have been hearing good things about Masi's current line up. If your experience matches what I've been told, you have yourself a winner. Heck, that bike looks like a winner regardless.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Welcome to the road!*

I would change the handlebar. Such "anatomic" bars like the one on this bike are anatomic only for a small populace. Check out the Ritchey Curve, a modern "compact" bar. "Compact" bars seem to fit all kinds of riders.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

9er said:


> *Pic is taken basically right out of the box*. I've since adjusted my seat height, position, etc. to where I really like it. I've got 1,000's of miles on my MTB so I know what feels right, and what delivers pain.
> *I do need some help with the bars and hood/shifter/brake assy. I'm feeling the stem is about 20-30mm too long. As I feel I'm reaching to hit that sweet spot on hoods, therefore increasing weight on my hands. That, I need to work on as well as accept any advise thrown my way.*


My initial post was based on the premise that you purchased the bike through an LBS and were sized/ fitted. Apparently a mistaken assumption considering what you've offered since, but please correct me if I'm wrong (again). 

IMO, if you've purchased this bike online, your best bet is to seek out a reputable fitter and schedule a basic fit (~$50). The first thing that has to be determined is if the bike is the correct frame size. If it is, then it's likely a decent fit can be attained. If not, depending on how far off sizing is, you (or the fitter) may be facing some compromises. 

Conversely, you can get advice here, but we're at a disadvantage in that we aren't seeing you on the bike, pedaling - and picture angles can deceive. And this says nothing of the fact that you're apt to get (more) conflicting opinions from members, serving to confuse.

I'll be happy to play along, but in this instance (new to road riding/ new bike) I suggest seeking out a competent fitter.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. 
Yeah, I'll be seeing my LBS next week for some tweaking. I was frame sized and basically fitted on a demo at Masi and rode it for a week. So I know the frame and basic components fit me. Then my bike came in a week later. So it's just about fine tuning now.

Assumptions or not, I still appreciate opinions, etc.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

9er said:


> Thanks.
> Yeah, I'll be seeing my LBS next week for some tweaking. I was frame sized and basically fitted on a demo at Masi and rode it for a week. So *I know the frame and basic components fit me*. Then my bike came in a week later. So it's just about fine tuning now.
> 
> Assumptions or not, I still appreciate opinions, etc.


Getting geo that generally suites the anatomy in the correct frame size is more than half the battle, so barring any physical idiosyncrasies tweaks should be pretty straightforward. Best done IMO by a reputable fitter working one on one with you. 

I think it's good that you're getting some saddle time in beforehand to acclimate you to the road riding position. As you probably know from mtb biking, an individuals fit evolves, so it wouldn't surprise me if after the initial setup you slowly lowered the bars and extended reach a bit, but all in good time.

Very nice bike, BTW. Enjoy!!


----------



## squiddy (Oct 30, 2011)

Since I am yet prevented from posting my own thread, I thought it would be appropriate to share a pic of my new bike also.

(unable to post pics or even links since I have < 10 posts )

It's a 2011 Trek Gary Fisher Ion Super road bike. I'm a total n00b and will be having my very first road-bike ride this weekend. I tried it out and it felt good. I'm not really sure what I'm supposed to look for but I guess you gotta start somewhere. It's just one of those things you sort out with experience, I guess.

Also picked up a few other necessities-- a pair of cleats, clips, a helmet, gloves, and a bike short. Not sure about the Jersey . And they threw in a free water bottle :yikes: Woohoo


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

When you hit your ten, there's actually a whole thread devoted to this.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/your-entry-level-bike-pics-upgrades-230505-24.html


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

squiddy said:


> since i am yet prevented from posting my own thread, i thought it would be appropriate to share a pic of my new bike also.
> 
> (*unable to post pics or even links* since i have < 10 posts )
> 
> ...


Absence of pain/ discomfort is a good start.

Hopefully I got the right bike...

Nice, congrats!!
View attachment 244471


----------



## squiddy (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks! yes that's the one!

yeah it felt alright.. the seat is a killer but I sat on a bunch and they all feel like that LOL.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

So, since last post I got fitting dialed in. Been doing several 25-30 milers in the past week and everything is comfy. Gathered up duplicates of tools, etc. from my MTB. Grabbed a tube from my wife's stash and threw it in. Practiced breaking the bead on my wheels and discovered unlike my MTB, I need levers. K, got one. GTG
So, 20 miles into a 25 mile loop, BOOM! Flatted. No biggie, I've got all I need. Pulled the old tube out, put in a new one and wtf? The valve body is too short, barely pokes out the other side. $hit. I guess the cross section on my wheels is much larger than my wife's. Plan B, patch and on my way. Good to know. Gotta get longer valve body tubes tomorrow. Live and learn.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm also new to cycling just bought a trek 2.1 2011 I love the way it feels, this next weekend if I get home from the road( I'm a long haul trucker) I will be buying the rest of the proper gear so will be doing my first 20 mile ride so will keep ya all posted on here...


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool. Lots of good info available for us on here. Definitely a good idea to pre-run a tube change in your garage as opposed to the side of the road. Even if it means wasting a CO2 cartridge.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update. If you can do several 25-30 milers relatively pain free I'd say your fitter did a pretty good job of dialing you in. If you keep up this pace, don't be surprised if you'll need a minor adjustment (or two) - very common in the first few hundred miles or so, but then things should settle in some. 

Re: the flat, all's well that ends well (as they say), and you learned something from the experience - never pilfer goods from the SO!! :wink5:


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

Re: the flat, all's well that ends well (as they say), and you learned something from the experience - never pilfer goods from the SO!! :wink5:[/QUOTE]

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Tee1UP (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice looking bike, enjoy it.


----------



## ctaborda (Nov 8, 2011)

awesome bike!


----------



## late starter (Apr 23, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Very nice. Two tweaks I would suggest trying -
> 
> 1. Level the saddle or have a very slight nose-down tilt - <1/4".
> 2. Level the bars/brake hoods so that the top of the bars and hoods are as level as you can get them which will make the end of the bars point towards the rear hub.


Hi Mike;
can you explain #2? I'm lookomh at my bike and the end of the bars is somewhere between the seat and the rear hub....
Thanks,


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

late starter said:


> Hi Mike;
> can you explain #2? I'm lookomh at my bike and the end of the bars is somewhere between the seat and the rear hub....
> Thanks,


Yeah sure. Here is a pic of my bike. I wrote "hoods are as level as you can get them which will make the end of the bars point towards the rear hub". Of course all bars' geometries are different and what I wanted to achieve with mine was a somewhat flat bar/hood relationship. Doing this with most bars points their ends towards the rear hub, give or take a few degrees. When I'm stretched out on the hoods in a low tuck my forearms are almost parallel to the ground and they're resting on the handlebar.

My bars ends too point about 1/2 way down the seat stays. I've seen some that point right at the hub.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

9er said:


> New to road riding and forum as well.
> Picked up a 2012 Masi Carbon Evoluzione 105 last week. Put on about 80 miles since I got it. I have to say, it's quite a different experience from my MTB ventures. This thing is awesome. Power to ground and resulting forward movement is amazing. Still tweaking fitting, etc.
> Lots of good info on site.


I definitely have bike envy. I have wanted one for 6 mos now. If I get it I will be squarely in the s - 1 equation. Happy Cycling.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here's my take on a good handlebar setup. My drops are almost parallell to the ground, but my bars (3T Ergonova) have an elliptical shape up to the hoods. Compare this to Mike T.'s setup. Important here is that I need to comfortably get high in the drops to reach the Campagnolo thumb levers. Not a requirement with Shimano (or SRAM)


----------



## LV2EXL8 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sweet bike


----------



## Golfjunky (Nov 23, 2011)

that is one lovely looking bike


----------



## vintay23 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice Bike!
have many enjoying hours on it..


----------

